# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Θορυβος απο φουρνο μικροκυματων

## voliotis

Καλημερα!!!
Εχω ενα φουρνο μικροκυματων αρκετα χρονια και χθες παρατηρησα οτι ακουγεται ενας 
περιεργος θορυβος οταν δε λειτουργει αλλα ειναι στην πριζα!
ο θορυβος ειναι διακεκομενος τυπου "κρατς" σα να τσαλακωνεις χαρτι
Παρατηρησα οτι προερχεται μεσα απο τη συσκευη και οχι απο τυχων ελλατωματικη πριζα!
Αν καποιος γνωριζει θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια του!!
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μετασχηματιστής που τροφοδοτεί το καντράν?
Ανεμιστήρας που συνεχίζει να δουλεύει από κατασκευής για την ψύξη του θαλάμου?

----------


## klik

Κατσαρίδα που ψήνεται λίγο-λίγο;
Τι φούρνος είναι (έχει μηχανικό χειριστήριο, ηλεκτρονικό panel, τι είδους display, κλπ)...

----------


## voliotis

> Κατσαρίδα που ψήνεται λίγο-λίγο;
> Τι φούρνος είναι (έχει μηχανικό χειριστήριο, ηλεκτρονικό panel, τι είδους display, κλπ)...


Αυτό είναι!!!!Το βρηκες!!!
Μπράβο μάστορα!!!

----------


## diony

> ο θορυβος ειναι διακεκομενος τυπου "κρατς" σα να τσαλακωνεις χαρτι


παρόμοιο  θόρυβο έχω συναντήσει σε πλυντήριο ρούχων όπου είχε ραγίσει το αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο της συσκευής ,για το δικό σου δεν μπορώ να ξέρω φυσικά

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αυτό είναι!!!!Το βρηκες!!!
> Μπράβο μάστορα!!!


Μια και είναι τηλεδιαγνωση Όχι μάστορας, μάντη

----------


## voliotis

> Μετασχηματιστής που τροφοδοτεί το καντράν?
> Ανεμιστήρας που συνεχίζει να δουλεύει από κατασκευής για την ψύξη του θαλάμου?


Ok φιλε μου τελικα ηταν ο μετασχηματιστης!!
Ευχαριστω!!

----------

